
FreeSSL - fmueller
https://www.hostpoint.ch/en/ssl/freessl.html
======
sigio
Mostly advertising for hostpoint ... you can hardly call something FreeSSL, if
you are paying quite an amount just for the domain-name. SSL certificates can
be had for ~$9, so this is just included in the domain-price.

